# Butt Wraps.....



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone have examples of pink butt wraps I could see....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Anyone have examples of pink butt wraps I could see....


Give me about a week I am working on a pink and purple one towards the end of the week


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Wait a minute....Is that a trick question?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ryan Y said:


> Wait a minute....Is that a trick question?


LMAO.....yeah after rereading this I guess I should have said it different.....


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

working on a pink and blue tiger butt wrap and split grip right now. it will be a few days before Im done. just started putting epoxy on. 

its my first one so cant promise anything. will post picks if it turns out well. if it doesnt turn out well this post never happend


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

FishNC13 said:


> working on a pink and blue tiger butt wrap and split grip right now. it will be a few days before Im done. just started putting epoxy on.
> 
> its my first one so cant promise anything. will post picks if it turns out well. if it doesnt turn out well this post never happend


haha. I have the sticks on the wall for one for my daughter as well. Got 2 for the wife, but she hates pink and wants blue and gold.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Mike I've got one on the wife's fishing rod not sure if I have any pictures. I can either take some if I don't have any or if you want I can meet you somewhere to see it. It is metallic Rose and teal fish pattern.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Just put my daughters buttwrap in my album..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fishnuttz said:


> Just put my daughters buttwrap in my album..


I saw it, very nice. I decided on a simple pink, white and red diamond wrap..


----------

